# Now thats something I missed



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Took a bit of time to-day to set a small oval inthe living room up to try out the cars...I never realized what a distinct smell slot cars give off.. brought back lots of good memories..lol....

these are the cars I picked up ina bulk lot with the track paid I think 30 bucks with shipping for the lot. including the tomy track.


Dave


----------



## Matack (Aug 30, 2004)

What a sweet smell it is!

Yep! That price sounds pretty darn good to me :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Oh yeah. It seems the smell is stronger when you run a car that hasn't been run in a while. I love that. Every now and then I get that and I'm suddenly back in 1977 again...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely got your monies worth ! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Time Traveling.*

It's a good stinky though. :lol:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have to admit, it's something us old timers love to smell.  rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

AAHHH...the smell of cooked racing oil. It's like a drug.

Oh, and some people get hungry smelling it too...
Right, roadrner? :wave: 

goodnight...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yep, just the right combination of red racing oil and ozone and you're 10 years old again...


----------



## Matack (Aug 30, 2004)

You guys are killing me!

Holiday has delayed my track, hope to have Sat. 

LOL..have blew all kinds of coin on ebay for an assortment of cars.

Wife is "rolling eyes" as the the delivery guys have been rolling in over here non-stop.

Heading out to a hobby store that was suggested to me from fellow member and going to buy a gallon of that red oil :devil: 

Matt


----------

